# Wildhaus East Annual Hike



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*A few of us try on an annual basis to get together around the holidays for a hike. Today Leesa (Chase, Chaos), Charlotte (Eyra), Jenn (Bretta, Glory), Heather (Lupa), and Dante and I went for a hike. Six people, as Jenn's Dad went too, seven German shepherds (off leash). It was quite the sight to watch these "working dogs" get along in a relaxed (off the field) situation. We represented 6 Wildhaus Litters (B, C, D, E, G. and H). Just wanted to share a few pictures (well maybe more then a few).*

*We always start out on leash to get the dogs a little use to one another.*











*Release of the Beasts:*














































*First Group Shot.. (not in order, yet)*



















*We're off again.*




























*My Handsome Dante.*










*Group Shot in Order (left to right)...*

*Bretta, Bismark (a.k.a. Chase), Chaos, Dante, Eyra, Glory, Hexe (a.k.a. Lupa) vom Wildhaus:*



















*Dante & Lynn*










*Heading Home...*


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow! such beautiful pups!!! Must be great to have a big group to socialize with


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What a great group(humankind as well) you were able to share the day with! I just looked at some of the pics on FB and these W's are truely special!! Don't tell Laos where you all were, he'll be really bummed.
Happy New Year Wildhaus East!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

What an awesome looking group. That must have been a fun day!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Miss Molly May said:


> Wow! such beautiful pups!!! Must be great to have a big group to socialize with


The dogs don't really "socialize" as many are SchH dogs ~ but with human management an even tempered working dog can remain neutral with other dogs. We've done this now I think for 3 years... the pack dynamcis of this group always changes from year to year.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*The Year 2008... with Jackson and Elsa.*










*The Year 2009.. *


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I *LOVE* wildhaus dogs! I don't think that I want to deal with two GSDs at a time, but when the dreaded day comes, and after the incredibly painful healing process has taken place- I do hope they are still in business! All the GSDs I've seen from them are just incredibly beautiful! Looks like a fun day!

(Yes- I am hoping that is many, many years from now as my girl is only just approaching 5 yrs old)


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

They're gorgeous! I want SEVEN GSDs of my own!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's a couple more.... I love to take them of the chaos of us getting them in line... compared to the nice lined up photo we end up with !

Before:


After:



Before



After



Before



After



Nice to have our NEWEST member Heather along with her beautiful pup...

Lynn and Dante


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I always enjoy these photos.....now that I am in the Wildbunch, I'd like to organize a Wildhaus Midwest hike....once my Indy is old enough to keep-up.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

W.Oliver said:


> I always enjoy these photos.....now that I am in the Wildbunch, I'd like to organize a Wildhaus Midwest hike....once my Indy is old enough to keep-up.


There have got to be enough of you to get together! Course the best ones are in the East.... maybe you should just pack up your pup for a Road Trip! :wild:


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I love that idea to meet like that. It is simply awesome. Who came up with that? And pics....and dogs...priceless :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

acillaton said:


> I love that idea to meet like that. It is simply awesome. Who came up with that? And pics....and dogs...priceless :wub::wub::wub:


Jenn visits her family during the holidays close to all of us... so I would say she's the one that came up with this great idea.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Here's another one from a couple of years ago... it was when Lana (Echo) was coming to stay with me... she was 7 months old... so that was like over 3 years ago.

The set up:










The finished product:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nice to see Daisy's pic!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Makes a difference with the nice bright green grass!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

_I always enjoy these photos.....now that I am in the Wildbunch, I'd like to organize a Wildhaus Midwest hike....once my Indy is old enough to keep-up. _
___________________
India vom Wildhaus
Dayna von Royale BH FO CGC Therapy Dogs, Inc.
__Liberty Working Dog Club_

Count me in, if you'll let another vom Royale girl in...Echo would LOVE it!!!
(We're in Warren, MI)


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

All beautiful animals, fun times, really enjoyed the pics!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, what wonderful pictures! I always so enjoy seeing all you guys and your gorgeous puppers all together! I sooooo wish I could join you guys sometime. Gryffon would love everyone!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Beautiful weather, beautiful people and beautiful dogs.. What more could you ask for.. I love each and every pic, but this one really stands out to me.. * It's like it's saying goodbye to 2010!* I think I need to get this one on paper, Lynn..


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> love each and every pic, but this one really stands out to me.. *It's like it's saying goodbye to 2010!* I think I need to get this one on paper, Lynn..


I think I can make that happen. It was a good day!! And I too am glad that 2010 is over. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

As a stalker... I mean a admirer of the Wildhaus dogs.. I have to say I love how all of these working dogs can just 'be' with one another, proves that once again Chris and Tim know what they are doing when they bring two dogs together.. that and the fact that ALL of the dogs are GORGEOUS! Oh, and have the smarts to boot! 

Great photo and looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the befores & afters! And the dogs in the woods - stunning.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I'm always looking for local people to get together with


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Love the line-up "assembly" pictures- I was in awe at the picture of 7 GSDs in a down-stay!
Looks like fun- maybe if the board has enough New Mexicans with social GSDs, we can do a similar adventure.


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

These are really nice pictures. The dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice pics Lynn!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

GREAT pics........... 
Looked to be nice weather that day on the east coast, no heavy coats hardly, Jenn you have just a hoodie on !  I wish for weather to be nice real SOON here, still have much more winter like weather to deal with I'm afraid ! 

May I ask, what kind of rope balls are them & where did you buy ? I use the Nylabone style, but I would like to try one of these.  Thanks

Wonderful photos once again.............. :thumbup:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Jen,

These are the balls that most of us order:

Hallmark K9 - Premium Dog Training Equipment - BALLS


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey Lynn, THANK you MUCH !!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh, BTW, which size do you like best? Thanks again..............


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Deuce said:


> Thanks for sharing! I'm always looking for local people to get together with


Same here. Thanks for sharing. So difficult to find people with dogs who all mix well.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Oh, BTW, which size do you like best? Thanks again..............


Jen, I like to get the large.. and if you see on the very bottom of this page there's a large ball that's "firm" for $15.00. Last a lot longer than the hollow balls if you have a dog that's tough on their balls/tugs.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

PaddyD said:


> Same here. Thanks for sharing. So difficult to find people with dogs who all mix well.


What I'd like to say here is that this group of dogs really don't "play" or "interact" with one another. Each one is a working dog in one venue or another (SchH, SAR, agility) and they are so much more "focused" on their handler/owner. I believe that's why we can get together like this.:gsdbeggin:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lynn_P said:


> Jen, I like to get the large.. and if you see on the very bottom of this page there's a large ball that's "firm" for $15.00. Last a lot longer than the hollow balls if you have a dog that's tough on their balls/tugs.


Ok, guess I didn't read they were hollow. :crazy: I do prefer the solid type. Any made like this solid? Would only use for fetch or training, do they hold up well? Sorry I'm not seeing a ad on here for that *firm* ball for $15, I see a Victoria Secret Pink ad................ LOL


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Ok, guess I didn't read they were hollow. :crazy: I do prefer the solid type. Any made like this solid? Would only use for fetch or training, do they hold up well? Sorry I'm not seeing a ad on here for that *firm* ball for $15, I see a Victoria Secret Pink ad................ LOL


LOL.. and what website are you on... 

Here's the exact link to the "firm" ball.

Gappay Ball on String Firm


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lynn_P said:


> LOL.. and what website are you on...
> 
> Here's the exact link the the "firm" ball.
> 
> Gappay Ball on String Firm


Well, I noticed I am getting all diff ads, but not of that ball. :crazy:
Guess could play tug with panties, but they sure are too expensive
+ sure would rip with first pull............. LMAO :wild:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Well, I noticed I am getting all diff ads, but not of that ball. :crazy:
> Guess could play tug with panties, but they sure are too expensive
> + sure would rip with first pull............. LMAO :wild:


Thanks for the laugh.. nice way to end the work day.. LOL. Yes, I'm at work reading the threads on this board. You'd definitely be the talk of the SchH field with that tug.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lynn_P said:


> Thanks for the laugh.. nice way to end the work day.. LOL. Yes, I'm at work reading the threads on this board. You'd definitely be the talk of the SchH field with that tug.


Your welcome.............  I'm all about sense of humor, laughs, & good time. Life is too short not to be.   

Ok, just had to do................. 










My nice sweetie of a hubby got me this beautiful set for Christmas that I guess I could try out................. LOL I'm sure he would NOT like & doubt me either since I could buy probably 4 ball ropes for the cost of this set !


----------



## ALPHA (Dec 30, 2010)

Really nice dogs! congratulations...


----------

